# new substrate



## Ricardo (Nov 14, 2010)

hey guys. My mantid enclosure substrate is paper towels, but it's been frustrating because the crickets just hide underneath the paper towel even if it's packed down good. This makes it very difficult for my mantids to feed.

I'm thinking of just using coconut mixture or some type of substrate the crickets won't be able to hide in.

any suggestions?


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 14, 2010)

you can use a piece of sponge like what mantisplace sells or make your own.

if your mantids are in a repterium, you could always add some screen on the inside (going from bottom to top)and place some banana or other food near the top...bet ya $5 that the crickets will climb up to reach the food, and a well placed stick for the dinning table of your fav mantis would not be a bad idea.

Harry


----------



## young1 (Nov 14, 2010)

save some money and put some scotch tape in between the napkins and the floor of the terrarium or something heavy on top


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2010)

young1 said:


> save some money and put some scotch tape in between the napkins and the floor of the terrarium or something heavy on top


Tape should never be used in a mantis enclosure. Even with it being on the bottom there is a risk of a mantis catching its leg in the tape.

If you don't like the paper towels the coco fiber will work just fine. Or you can use spaghnum moss, but they can hide in that too.


----------



## PeterF (Nov 15, 2010)

We use coconut fiber almost exclusively across our arthropods (some exclusions).

The main reason is convenience. It's in a bucket on the floor, the other substrates are packed away.

It works quite fine. But it can mold, and is generally harder to change or clean than a paper towel.

It also looks better than the paper towel. But the ease of use of the paper towel should not be readily dismissed.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 15, 2010)

Peter J F said:


> We use coconut fiber almost exclusively across our arthropods (some exclusions).
> 
> The main reason is convenience. It's in a bucket on the floor, the other substrates are packed away.
> 
> ...


alright. and how often should I change the coco mixture? how long before it molds?


----------



## massaman (Nov 15, 2010)

I tend to use dirt or sand which can also be used and if your worried about microbes or bacteria in the sand or dirt then microwave it or use the oven if needed!


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 15, 2010)

massaman said:


> I tend to use dirt or sand which can also be used and if your worried about microbes or bacteria in the sand or dirt then microwave it or use the oven if needed!


doesn't sand get clumpy if water gets on it?


----------



## massaman (Nov 15, 2010)

Dont use water that much so I dont have that problem with the dirt or sand!


----------



## PeterF (Nov 15, 2010)

Mold and changing the coco is dependent on how long body parts are left laying around and how humid it is.

The tarantulas get new substrate about twice a year. The mantids get more spraying, but usually only get new substrate when they get a new home. Out grew an old one, becoming a breeder or layer or....etc.

Well maintained it really should not mold, just pull out the dead bugs and mist daily so you never have to over mist.


----------

